# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  what worked for me

## KAMlb

About 16 months ago, my hair started falling out by the handful when I showered. This was the 3rd time in my life this had happened, and just like most women, I couldn't get any explanation or solution from medical professionals. They were unsympathetic, and not helpful. 

I found a company called the Hair Loss Control Clinic, and they had a system that consisted of a shampoo, conditioner, topical solution, and a vitamin taken twice daily. There is also a laser that you sit under for 30 minutes - they have a home model. I stopped losing my hair in less than a week!! And it has been a full year since I started (it's a one year commitment) and I have grown enough hair to feel comfortable again.  :Smile:  I don't have a full head of beautiful hair, but I've accepted I never will be one of those girls.

I am not a spokesperson for this company - they do have some downfalls. Their customer service is not great... You may have to be persistent with communication. And it is a pretty expensive solution (I paid $3000 for one year) but I am pleased with the results enough to spread the word. The products also had a pleasant smell, and I also saw an improvement in my hair quality. They are based in New York, but have centers around the country. You can also get products mailed to you.

I did try acupuncture and Chinese herbs, which were helpful. I also learned some important facts: most hair loss is due to too much testosterone; look for product that block DHT. Monoxodil does help you grow hair, but it's the same kind of hair that is on your arm. This works fine for men, but women what longer, thicker hair. If you just want to cover your scalp, it may work for you, however know that you have to use it continuously. Once you stop, you will lose the hair that grew. I experienced this, and I decided I wasn't willing to make a lifelong commitment. Also, many store bought shampoos are harsh on our hair. Look at ingredients and consider all natural products; and ones that clear sebaceous glands - if these are clogged, hair can't grow.

I have to say that I was very self conscious when I was losing my hair, and a lot of the websites made me feel worse... I was not willing to wear a wig, but was getting close to that point. I want to now let other women know that there are some solutions. Hope that helps!

----------


## dgman21

This sounds like "The Hair Club For Men" type of places. You can experiment with on your own. I think it s waste to spend $3k/yr . I'd rather save for a hair transplant from a reputable doctor.

----------


## saniaa83

ROGAINE® is the only topical brand FDA-approved to regrow hair
 in both men and women. With more than 20 years of results and over 20,000 people in clinical trials, ROGAINE® is the #1 dermatologist-recommended brand for hair regrowth. ROGAINE® helps reverse the progression of hereditary hair loss.
And with revolutionary Mens ROGAINE® Foam (the only FDA-approved hair regrowth foam), ROGAINE® continues to lead the way in topical products for regrowing hair. In clinical testing, ROGAINE® Foam regrew hair in 85% of men after 4 months when used twice daily. Plus, it goes on easy and dries quickly.

----------


## madmaria

Hey, can you guys elaborate more on the Chinese herbs & herbal packs that you used? What herbs did you use & how did you get the information?

My hair loss isn't too terrible yet, and I really like the idea of trying out a couple of herbal solutions first.

----------


## madmaria

thanks, I'll give it a shot. that sounds more like going to a spa than getting hair growth treatment  :Smile:

----------


## Marius

Can you forward me the iformation on the Chinese herbal package as well please? I have tried a lot of products and have seen so far 5 dermatologists, but they give shampoos and lotions, which caused my hair to thin dramatically and very fast with these treatments. Here in Europe only the visit costs 60 Euros. And they say come back after a month or so. But I am so scared cause my hair keeps falling in bunches. I am desperately trying to stop it. So far I keep my hair moist with camomile. The herbs would be great help, not the chemicals

----------


## Tracy C

> Can you forward me the iformation on the Chinese herbal package as well please?


 Honestly, these herbal packages are all a bunch of nonsense.  They are nothing more than over priced bottles of empty promises.  Any product that claims to be able to resolve hair loss in a matter of weeks is lying.  It is simply not possible to resolve hair loss in such a sort period of time.

Though I do take supplements myself, just in case they actually do help in some way, I am not willing to buy over priced bottles of empty promises.

The first thing you need to do is seek out a dermatologist who specializes in treating hair loss.  You need a complete work up to determine what is causing your hair loss.  Once you know what is causing it, you can then find an appropriate treatment for that specific cause.

If your hair loss is confirmed to be hereditary androgenetic alopecia (the most common form of hair loss in both men and women), then you need to start using Rogaine/Regaine.  You might also need a prescription for an anti-androgen, but your doctor will figure that out and prescribe accordingly.  I would recomend using men's Rogaine/Regaine foam in the morning and women's generic 2% Minoxidil liquid in the evening. 

Many, including me, feel Nizoral A-D (1% Ketoconazole) shampoo is helpful.  Make sure not to over use Nizoral if you do choose to try it.  You only need to use it once every three or four days in place of your regular shampoo - and not more often than that.  Make sure to also use a good quality moisturizing conditioner almost daily.

I have had good experience with my laser comb. You might too.  The laser comb is expensive though and it doesn't work for everybody.  Hairmax has a 20 week money back guarantee.  That is plenty of time to determine if low level laser therapy will improve your hair.  If it does, great! If it doesn't, take advantage of that money back guarantee and get your money back.

You need to understand that it takes a long time to treat hair loss.  So you need to stick with your treatment regimen for at least a full year before trying to determine if your treatment regimen is working for you.

You also need to understand about shedding.  Shedding is associated with every treatment for hair loss that actually works.  The reason is because shedding is a normal and necessary part of treating hair loss.  The hairs in the weak shrunken follicles need to shed out of the way as the weak shrunken follicles are re-enlarging and returning to normal.  The shedding stops when those weak shrunken follicles have returned to close to normal.

How much you will shed depends on mow many of your hair follicles were damaged.  The more damaged hair follicles you have, the more you will shed. The less damaged hair follicles you have, the less you will shed.

I know shedding is very hard to deal with.  I have dealt with it.  It does stop eventually - and your hair will grow back thicker than it was before.  So you have to be strong and ride it out if you want to get your hair back.

Lastly, take good quality photos every two months to track your progress. Get someone to help you take those photos and keep everything as consistent as possible; same poses, same lighting and so on.  It is also a very good idea to maintain the same hair style for at least the first year you are treating your hair loss. This will make it easier for you to be able to tell if you are responding to treatment.

----------


## RobertoMcGurk

There are many companies like these who are having the product or ideas to stop the hair loss, but I don't think it will be helful for every individual. Well I am thankful to you and I really like to take service from your company.

----------


## Sammygirl

I'm always a bit dubious about these one-stop shop kind of solutions. Has anyone else tried it and did they get the results that they wanted?

----------


## claire

Yeah i wish it was that easy :-(

----------


## Sondra

Ok, here are some of the natural home remedies that worked for me when I started losing my hair. So if you're luckily just started losing your hair, have short hair and wondering  how to grow your hair faster, these tips will surely help you. 
1.Rinse your hair with a mix of apple cider vinegar and sage tea this helps hair grow.
2. Foods or supplements rich in sulfur is also recommended as sulfur plays an important part in the structure of the hair. 
3. Massage with olive oil or coconut oil before going to bed at night and next morning, wash off the hair gently.
4. To treat hair loss apply a little lemon juice with some black tea.Massage well and shampoo. 
5. Beat two eggs,and add two tablespoons of water to it. Rinse hair and pour the egg mixture over the hair.Massage the scalp well and leave for 10 minutes.Then wash it.
hopefully, these tips will work for you.

----------


## jamesst11

This may make your hair grow faster, perhaps even enhance shine and volume... BUT it will DO NOTHING for male pattern baldness, which is why 99% of people are on here.

----------


## Tara101

> This may make your hair grow faster, perhaps even enhance shine and volume... BUT it will DO NOTHING for male pattern baldness, which is why 99% of people are on here.


 True. There is no remedy if baldness is inheritance...unless concealers or artificial transplant.

----------


## Rahul dhruv

Thanks for the information provided. but how could i get the product in another country. do they provide shipping services also.

----------

